
“Lighthouse Detector” can distinguish between many sources of radiation - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/lighthouse-detector-can-distinguish-between-many-sources-of-radiation/
======
princekolt
Pretty cool stuff. This principle has been used for aircraft navigation
instruments for several decades[1].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VHF_omnidirectional_range](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VHF_omnidirectional_range)

